
Google's Sundar Pichai Is the Most Powerful Man in Mobile - e15ctr0n
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-06-24/googles-sundar-pichai-king-of-android-master-of-mobile-profile/?hn
======
hglaser
Sundar is the kind of guy who gives you hope that the world is working as
intended: Smart, kind, humble, hardworking.

Several of my friends work for him. They all love it. It's great to see him
getting his moment in the spotlight.

------
ufmace
Good article, I hadn't realized that the seemingly kind of sudden lack of
hostility and conflict between Samsung and Google was pretty much all Pichai's
doing. Before, Samsung seemed all but ready to do a full-strength push of
their in-house OS and was using it primarily on their watches. Now, that seems
to have fallen down to be more of a side project, and they seem to be going
all-in on Android with their smart watches.

I think it's a huge win for the overall openness of the ecosystem to have
everybody using the mostly-open Android rather then all develop their own in-
house solutions because they're trying to hard to win points off of each
other.

~~~
foobarqux
The article is public relations from Google, I wouldn't draw any conclusions
from it.

~~~
selmnoo
Really? In what terms?

Can companies do that? I mean, are you suggesting they basically orchestrated
this whole piece -- they have that much power over journalistic outlets?

I actually believed it, my friends at Google pretty much say the exact thing
the article was saying, that Sundar is a very non-confrontational and amicable
guy who wants everyone to get along.

~~~
ericflo
I think the way it usually works is the company will craft a compelling
narrative summary that paints the company in a good light and contact bloggers
their PR people have good relationships with. Then when one blogger bites,
they give them exclusive access, quotes, sound bites, etc. The blogger then
writes their own story the way they see it, but they are primed to write the
article the company wanted. At least that's the rumor I've heard about how it
works.

~~~
waterhouse
It may be worth mentioning Paul Graham's "The Submarine" here.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

A choice quote: _" A good flatterer doesn't lie, but tells his victim
selective truths (what a nice color your eyes are). Good PR firms use the same
strategy: they give reporters stories that are true, but whose truth favors
their clients."_

I'm sure Sundar's a great guy. Meanwhile, I have no information on this
subject that everyone else doesn't already have, so I shall refrain from
generating any further information-free noise.

------
kgarten
“I would challenge you to find anyone at Google who doesn’t like Sundar or who
thinks Sundar is a jerk,” ... I wonder if this is a good thing ...

------
sidcool
I wonder if he's sidelining Google+. There was no mention of it at IO this
year, as opposed to the last one, where Google+ got it's share of attention.

------
known
He tried for CEO of Microsoft.

